# laufrichtung Schwalbe Nobby Nic



## shingo (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leute, wahrscheinlich wurde diese Frage schon angesprochen. Habe heute meine beiden neuen Reifen bekommen, vorne Schwalbe Nobby Nic und hinten sollte Racing Ralph drauf.

Die Laufrichtungsangabe des NN gefällt mir aber gar nicht, erfahrungsgemäß sollte oder würde ich diesen Reifen genau andersrum montieren. Zumindest was die Profilgestaltung angeht. 

Ich habe schon etwas rumgesurft und auch schon teilweise gelesen das der NN entgegen der angegebenen Fahrtrichtung montiert wird allerdings bin ich mir immer noch nicht richtig sicher wie herum soll ich ihn jetzt montieren? 

Ich wollte nämlich gleich dabeigehen. Hat jemand einen Tipp?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## S.D. (1. Februar 2007)

Normalerweise ist eine Laufrichtungsanzeige auf dem Mantel.
Die Laufrichtung hängt davon ab, ob der Reifen vorne oder hinten montiert werden soll.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shingo (1. Februar 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist eine Laufrichtungsanzeige auf dem Mantel.
> Die Laufrichtung hängt davon ab, ob der Reifen vorne oder hinten montiert werden soll.
> 
> Gruss



Ja das ist alles schon klar daher kommt ja die Frage. Wenn i ch den Nobby Nic entsprechend vorne also Front in Fahrtrichtung montiere ist die Profilgestaltung genau anders rum als gewohnt. Das Profil verläuft nicht in der V-förmigen Ansicht wenn man von oben draufschaut. 

Von daher gehört der Reifen anders herum nur dann wäre ja Rear in Laufrichtung.

Wer hat das Problem denn auch schon mit sich gehabt, der NN wird doch oft gefahren?

Ingo


----------



## uphillking (1. Februar 2007)

Servus,

das Thema wurde schon ausgiebig im Laufrad-Forum diskutiert. Ich selber gehöre auch zu den "anders-herum-fahrer". Meiner Meinung nach fährt sich der NN so viel besser. Zumindest am Vorderrad.
Guckst du:


----------



## shingo (1. Februar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das Thema wurde schon ausgiebig im Laufrad-Forum diskutiert. Ich selber gehöre auch zu den "anders-herum-fahrer". Meiner Meinung nach fährt sich der NN so viel besser. Zumindest am Vorderrad.
> Guckst du:



Ja, ich sehe, du verstehst mich. Ich habe jetzt gerade erstmal hinten den Racing Ralph aufgezogen, den allerdings wie nach der Angabe auf dem Reifen. Den NN mache ich morgen für vorne drauf, ich wollte erstmal eure Meinungen hören und dann schrauben.

Ich sehe das auch so wie du obwohl ich den NN noch gar nicht kenne das er so draufgehört wie auf deinem Bild also entgegen der Kennzeichnung gerade vorne wie du auch schreibst. Da sind wir dann ja einer Meinung.

Ich werde morgen dann den NN genau wie du verkehrt rum montieren und glaube das das die bessere Lösung ist.

Vielen Dank,

Ingo


----------



## Lanoss (1. Februar 2007)

Hey du bist in der gücklichen Lage es ausprobieren zu können, ich montiere hunderte von Nobby's (beruflich) und halte mich immer an die Vorschrift obwohl ich ihn mir selbst anders (richtig ;-)) herum montieren würde. Diese Problematik stellt sich mir aber erst wenn mein jetziger Satz Reifen (Michelin Hot S) abgefahren ist (nä. Woche) und dann werde ich alle Varianten ausprobieren richtig und falschrum, vorne und hinten, nur vorne, nur hinten, Stollen außen, Stollen innen und so weiter...

Also viel Spaß beim experimentieren und laß ich nicht erwischen wenn du mit einem falsch aufgezogenen Reifen rumgurkst ;-) bis die Tage....


----------



## shingo (1. Februar 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Hey du bist in der gücklichen Lage es ausprobieren zu können, ich montiere hunderte von Nobby's (beruflich) und halte mich immer an die Vorschrift obwohl ich ihn mir selbst anders (richtig ;-)) herum montieren würde. Diese Problematik stellt sich mir aber erst wenn mein jetziger Satz Reifen (Michelin Hot S) abgefahren ist (nä. Woche) und dann werde ich alle Varianten ausprobieren richtig und falschrum, vorne und hinten, nur vorne, nur hinten, Stollen außen, Stollen innen und so weiter...
> 
> Also viel Spaß beim experimentieren und laß ich nicht erwischen wenn du mit einem falsch aufgezogenen Reifen rumgurkst ;-) bis die Tage....



Ja, normalerweise sehe ich das auch so ist schon richtig. Gerade deshalb macht mich das ja stutzig aber findest du (gerade du müßtest ja genügend Reifen gesehen haben) nicht das der NN gerade auf dem Vorderrad eine etwas unglückliche Figur abgibt vom Profilverlauf her meine ich wenn man ihn richtig herum (laut Angabe) montiert. Von der Logik her und siehe mal andere Hersteller gehört der NN eigentlich vorne anders rum montiert. Was die Schwalbe Leute sich dabei gedacht haben ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel da alleine schon vom Abbild der Profilgestaltung her der Reifen verkehrt herum richtig montiert sein müßte und nicht wie Schwalbe das vorgibt.

Ich habe mir noch Zeit gelassen und werde ihn jetzt zum Wochenende aufziehen nachdem ich eure Meinungen gehört habe. Ich werde ihn wohl falsch herum montieren.
übrigens soll man sich angeblich nicht immer auf die Markierungen verlassen können. Ist zwar auch ein Unding wenn es so wäre aber was hat es nicht schon alles gegeben.

Du kannst ja mal berichten wenn du probiert hast.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Marcel79 (1. Februar 2007)

Warum schickt nicht einer mal ne Mail mit foto an Schwalbe und fragt nach was die sich so bei ihren Reifen denken.


----------



## Marcel79 (1. Februar 2007)

1 Minute gesucht und Thema geklärt? Ist zwar nicht vom Nobby Nic, aber von der Schwalbe Homepage - und vielleicht verwenden die die selben Verfahrensweisen bei verschiedenen Reifen.

Voila:

_Stollenanordnung: Die Stollen öffnen sich nach vorn, gegen die Fahrtrichtung und bewirken so noch mehr Kurvengrip und Kontrolle. Große Stollenabstände sorgen für Grip und gute Selbstreinigung._


----------



## uphillking (2. Februar 2007)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> _...und bewirken so noch mehr Kurvengrip und Kontrolle..._




Und genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall ! 

Wer's nicht glaubt: ausprobieren.


----------



## KILROY (2. Februar 2007)

Wahrscheinlich ist die Sache ganz einfach: es geht bei der Beschriftung nicht darum, wie man die am besten lesen kann, sondern in welche Richtung der Pfeil an der Aufstandsfläche zeigt - ist ja dann logischerweise immer genau andersrum   
*AUA*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## austinpowers (2. Februar 2007)

Ich sehe das ist schon gut so zur ebenfalls deutschsprachigen
Konkurrenz gewechselt zu haben   

Viel Spass beim herumexperimentieren !

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## shingo (2. Februar 2007)

KILROY schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist die Sache ganz einfach: es geht bei der Beschriftung nicht darum, wie man die am besten lesen kann, sondern in welche Richtung der Pfeil an der Aufstandsfläche zeigt - ist ja dann logischerweise immer genau andersrum
> *AUA*



Also definitiv ist die Laufrichtung immer die wohin der Pfeil zeigt. Im Prinzip ist es ja auch bei Schwalbe ganz einfach wenn die nur auch das entsprechende Profil nach den Pfeilen ausrichten würden. Hier ist mir die Sache völlig ein Rätsel und noch keiner konnte mir mal genau sagen was Sache ist. 

Wie schon öfter hier im Thread erwähnt nehme ich auch an das falsch herum montiert am Vorderrad richtig ist.

Richtig rum ist meiner Meinung nach gegen die Laufrichtung des Profils so ist es nun mal.

Was soll also da richtig dran sein?

Ich werde ihn gleich erstmal falsch herum montieren wie bereits angekündigt.

Ingo


----------



## shingo (3. Februar 2007)

So Leute ich wollte mal von meiner Umbauaktion berichten!

Habe nun ja gestern wie erwähnt den NN vorne verkehrt herum montiert und heute gings raus ins Gelände auf die vertraute Strecke. Schon die Fahrt über die Straßen bis zum Wald brachten erste Erkenntnisse.

Sehr geringer Rollwiderstand die Combi vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph läuft sehr leicht und leise was das Abrollgeräusch angeht.

Im Gelände dann habe ich unter verschiedensten Bodenbeschaffenheiten nur positives erfahren. Super Gripp auch im tiefen Match gabs nur ein- zweimal einen leichten Lupfer vom Racing Ralph aber die Traktion war schon beeindruckend dazu super Kurvenhaftung, sehr gut lenkbar in engen Passagen, ich war einfach überwältigt von dieser Kombi.

Und das wo im Moment im Gelände hier bei uns doch ein sehr schwerer Boden herrscht und allerlei Holz im Wege herumliegt.

Insgesamt ist der Fahrkomfort auch etwas besser geworden, liegt wahrscheinlich auch an der Reifengröße 26 x 2.25, vorher hatte ich 26 x 2.00 gefahren.

Was die Pannensicherheit etc. angeht kann ich natürlich jetzt noch nicht viel zu sagen, heute bin ich jedenfalls ohne Probleme meine Runde gefahren, alles weitere muß die Kombi natürlich noch auf Dauer beweisen.

Ich war 2 Stunden unterwegs und habe knapp 30 km absoviert, hat mit diesen Reifen richtig Spaß gemacht. 

Ich konnte ja jetzt gut vergleichen da ich diese Runde desöfteren fahre und die Stellen natürlich kenne wo es schonmal kribbelig wird.

Die Schwalbe Kombo hat ihre Arbeit hervorragend gemeistert ich war sehr angetan.

Abschließend muß ich sagen die Kombination ist schon weiterzuempfehlen. Super Rollwiderstand mit gleichzeitigem vernünftigen Gripp was will man mehr.

Den NN werde ich übrigens so verkehrt herum lassen. Läuft perfekt also warum richtig rum montieren http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/icons/smile.gif
Smile

Also Leute diese Kombi könnt ihr bedenkenlos kaufen.

Ingo


----------



## ollo (3. Februar 2007)

shingo schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, wahrscheinlich wurde diese Frage schon angesprochen. Habe heute meine beiden neuen Reifen bekommen, vorne Schwalbe Nobby Nic und hinten sollte Racing Ralph drauf.
> 
> Die Laufrichtungsangabe des NN gefällt mir aber gar nicht, erfahrungsgemäß sollte oder würde ich diesen Reifen genau andersrum montieren. Zumindest was die Profilgestaltung angeht.
> 
> ...



Hi Ingo,

hatte bis vor ca. 3 stunden den NN vorne auch nach Hersteller Angabe montiert und nachdem der kollege uphillking schrieb das teil mal anders rum zu montieren... gesagt getan und gefahren, viel besser als vorher, siehe auch meinen kleinen bericht im Sayntace Liteville forum, also ich bin dann jetzt auch mal andersrum  
gruß ollo

PS und noch was entgegen der Hersteller Angabe, fahre vorne 1,5 und hinten 1,8 bar bei der 2,25 version, bei der 2,4 version beide mit 1,5 bar und ... i like it


----------



## Seiffer (5. Februar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das Thema wurde schon ausgiebig im Laufrad-Forum diskutiert. Ich selber gehöre auch zu den "anders-herum-fahrer". Meiner Meinung nach fährt sich der NN so viel besser. Zumindest am Vorderrad.



Noch bin ich Fahrer nach Anleitung, hab mich allerdings auch schon über die Laufrichtungsangabe gewundert. Hast Du vielleicht den Link aus dem Laufrad-Forum?


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2007)

Wie genau ändert sich das Fahrverhalten denn, wenn man ihn herum dreht? "Besser" ist recht wage 
Wie ändern sich denn Einlenkverhalten und Bremsgrip?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shingo (5. Februar 2007)

Ich kann dir den Vergleich nicht sagen, habe ihn ja gleich verkehrt herum montiert. Ich sehe aber auch keine Veranlassung dieses zu ändern, er läuft perfekt. Am besten du probierst es einfach mal aus.

Ingo


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2007)

Sagst du so leicht, das ist bei einem Tubeless-Kit eine herrliche Sauerei  Mir mißfällt halt das störrische Einlenkverhalten, gefällt aber z.B. der Bremsgrip sehr. Daher die Frage...


----------



## shingo (5. Februar 2007)

Also der Bremsgrip ist sicherlich nicht schlechter wenn du ihn drehst. 

Probiere es wenns auch Arbeit macht du wirst sicher zufrieden sein.

Ingo


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2007)

Dann probiere ich das mal aus  Frag mich nur was Schwalbe sich dabei gedacht hat...


----------



## shingo (5. Februar 2007)

Berichte mal nach dem Umbau.

Würde mich mal interessieren.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## MaikB (5. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre auch die Kombi  vorne Nobby Nic 2.3 und hinten Racing Ralph 2.3.
Bei mir ist der Nobby Nic richtig rum drauf. Läuft sehr leicht und leise.
Vielleicht ist es völlig Wurscht wie rum der Reifen drauf ist.
Ohne diesen Fred würde ich nicht mal über andere Montage nachdenken.
Wenn ich mich mal sehr langweilen sollte drehe ich den vorderen Reifen mal rum und mache eine Testfahrt.

Gruß Maik


----------



## shingo (5. Februar 2007)

Ja, dann berichte auch mal wird wohl noch einige interessieren.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## uphillking (5. Februar 2007)

Möglicherweise sind Faktoren wie 
-Lenkwinkel
-Gabeloffset
-Vor/Nachlauf
-Radstand
mit ausschlaggebend ob einem der NN in der ein oder anderen Montagerichtung zusagt oder eben nicht.

Ich glaube man kann das nicht verallgemeinern. 

Beim Bike-X ist sorum besser, beim Bike-Y ist andersrum besser...?
Da das Ganze auch noch sehr subjektiv ist muss demnach jeder selber entscheiden/probieren.

Ich für meinen Fall fand und finde den NN "falsch" herum montiert besser.  
Mit besser meine ich speziell ein definierteres Kurvenverhalten auf Schotter. Gesteigerte Berechenbarkeit. Nicht mehr so "schwammig".

Vergleichen kann ich glaub ich schon recht gut denn als "alter Sack" fahre ich nun schon mehr als 16 Jahre MTB. Da waren schon einige Reifen dabei.

( für alle Interressierten, in chronologischer Reihenfolge ;-)
-Tioga Farmer John
-Panaracer Dart + Smoke
-Panaracer Duster II
-Ritchey Z-Max
-Ritchey Z.E.D.
-Schwalbe Black Shark
-Schwalbe Jimmy
-Schwalbe Little Albert
-Schwalbe Nobby Nic + Racing Ralph


----------



## *adrenalin* (6. Februar 2007)

shingo schrieb:


> Ich kann dir den Vergleich nicht sagen, habe ihn ja gleich verkehrt herum montiert. Ich sehe aber auch keine Veranlassung dieses zu ändern, er läuft perfekt. Am besten du probierst es einfach mal aus.
> 
> Ingo





shingo schrieb:


> Also der Bremsgrip ist sicherlich nicht schlechter wenn du ihn drehst.
> 
> Probiere es wenns auch Arbeit macht du wirst sicher zufrieden sein.
> 
> Ingo



herrlich, du hast keinen vergleich, behauptest aber das es a) nicht schlechter werden wird und b) das man zufrieden damit sein wird. du mußt zugeben, daß ist ziemlich dünn!

ich werde es nicht ausprobieren, da ich auch das tubelesskit fahre und damit solche experimente ausfallen (wg. aufwand). allerdings wird sich der hersteller (das unterstelle ich jetzt mal!) dabei was gedacht haben. die haben ja schon mehr als einen reifen gebaut. das soll kein zwingender grund sein, aber würde schon sinn machen, oder...?


----------



## Enrgy (6. Februar 2007)

Ein Pfeil auf einem Reifen zeigt die Drehrichtung des Rades an. Oben zeigt er dann also in Fahrtrichtung, unten logischerweise entgegengesetzt.
Genauso ist es mit dem Profil. Schaut man von oben auf den Reifen, zeigt es ^-förmig nach vorne. Das ist schonmal gut für den Style  . 
Entscheidend ist aber die Aufstandsfläche, und dort ist das V nach vorne offen, um sich beim Bremsen besser in den Boden verkrallen zu können.

Letztendlich ist das imho alles Marketing-Voodoo, soll die Produkte technisch hochwertiger wirken lassen und es ist sowieso nicht zu spüren, ob nun die kleinen Blöckchen links oder rechts angewinkelt sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (6. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Entscheidend ist aber die Aufstandsfläche, und dort ist das V nach vorne offen, um sich beim Bremsen besser in den Boden verkrallen zu können.



Genau SO ist es wenn der Vorderreifen "verkehrt" herum montiert wird !


----------



## kodak (6. Februar 2007)

... immer wieder schoen ...

also auch ich fahre verkehrt herum ... damals stand auch das es von Schwalbe eine komplette Charge Reifen gab wo es AB WERK verkehrt herum bezeichnet war ...

um es kurz zu machen, so wie es beschrieben wurde theoretisch ist es wohl am Besten, also von oben das V sehen ...

Percy (wieder Gruende gegen TubelessKit gefunden ;-)


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2007)

Das ist aber auch der einzige Grund, der gegen ein Tubeless-Kit spricht  Dafür spart man viel Zeit beim Fahren und nicht-flicken 
Ich probiere die andere Laufrichtung aber echt mal aus. Bei den Big Betty war mir ein ähnlich "schräges" Fahrverhalten ebenso aufgefallen.


----------



## 007ike (6. Februar 2007)

Fahre auch den Front als Rear. Da ich es aber erst richtig montiert habe kann ich folgende Unterschiede beschreiben:
Der Kurvengripp wächst erheblich, besonders bei Nässe auf Wurzeln, da war er vorher nicht fahrbar. Das Einlenkverhalten wird besser, er ist nicht mehr so störrig.
Das Bremsverhalten wird schlechter! Aber es ist immer noch auf einem hohen Level. 

Für mich ist er in der original Montagerichtung nicht zu gebrauchen, gedreht finde ich ihn richtig gut!


----------



## shingo (6. Februar 2007)

*adrenalin* schrieb:


> herrlich, du hast keinen vergleich, behauptest aber das es a) nicht schlechter werden wird und b) das man zufrieden damit sein wird. du mußt zugeben, daß ist ziemlich dünn!
> 
> ich werde es nicht ausprobieren, da ich auch das tubelesskit fahre und damit solche experimente ausfallen (wg. aufwand). allerdings wird sich der hersteller (das unterstelle ich jetzt mal!) dabei was gedacht haben. die haben ja schon mehr als einen reifen gebaut. das soll kein zwingender grund sein, aber würde schon sinn machen, oder...?



Du ich bin seit gut 15 Jahren auf dem MTB. Davon bin ich 6 Jahre MTB CC-Rennen gefahren in den 90er Jahren. Ich habe geschrieben ich habe es richtig herum nicht getestet das ist auch richtig. Nur brauche ich ihn erst gar nicht richtig herum auszuprobieren weil er mir so 100 % ig zusagt. Erfahrungswerte eben, zumindest auf meinem Bike. Kann natürlich sein das aufgrund des Gewichtes, der Geomethrie des Rades usw. es nicht immer so ist.

Diese Ahnung hatte ich schon beim Ansehen des Reifens deshalb habe ich ja auch diesen Thread eröffnet. 

Ingo


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Februar 2007)

@007: Das hört sich mal nach einer Erklärung an, super!  Das ergibt dann sogar einen Sinn  Weniger Bremsgrip ist natürlich doof, aber davon aht r an sich ja mehr als genug... wenn dafür die anderen "Späße" nicht mehr vorkommen


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. Februar 2007)

shingo schrieb:


> Du ich bin seit gut 15 Jahren auf dem MTB. Davon bin ich 6 Jahre MTB CC-Rennen gefahren in den 90er Jahren. Ich habe geschrieben ich habe es richtig herum nicht getestet das ist auch richtig. Nur brauche ich ihn erst gar nicht richtig herum auszuprobieren weil er mir so 100 % ig zusagt. Erfahrungswerte eben, zumindest auf meinem Bike. Kann natürlich sein das aufgrund des Gewichtes, der Geomethrie des Rades usw. es nicht immer so ist.
> 
> Diese Ahnung hatte ich schon beim Ansehen des Reifens deshalb habe ich ja auch diesen Thread eröffnet.
> 
> Ingo



nochmal - du kannst keinen vergleich herstellen, wenn du eine der beiden varianten nie ausprobiert hast. da kannst du vorher 100 jahre gefahren sein.


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. Februar 2007)

007ike schrieb:


> Fahre auch den Front als Rear. Da ich es aber erst richtig montiert habe kann ich folgende Unterschiede beschreiben:
> Der Kurvengripp wächst erheblich, besonders bei Nässe auf Wurzeln, da war er vorher nicht fahrbar. Das Einlenkverhalten wird besser, er ist nicht mehr so störrig.
> Das Bremsverhalten wird schlechter! Aber es ist immer noch auf einem hohen Level.
> 
> Für mich ist er in der original Montagerichtung nicht zu gebrauchen, gedreht finde ich ihn richtig gut!



das ist mal eine aussage!! der bremsgrip vorne kann gerne etwas reduziert sein, finde ihn da in der original-richtung ohnehin schon fast overdone. also muß ich doch mal wechseln...


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Februar 2007)

Overdone gibt's doch quasi nicht  Aber das Niveau ist hoch genug, daß man davon etwas ablassen kann um das seltsame Einlenkverhalten zu kurieren. Das wäre es mir auch auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (7. Februar 2007)

Ich fahre den Nobby Nic vorne und hinten, wie auf dem Vorderrad angegeben. Beim Big Betty ist es schließlich auch so. 

In dem entsprechenden Laufradthread habe ich gelesen, der Rollwiderstand wäre bei der Montage mit nach vorne offenem V (von oben gesehen) höher, bei nach hintem offenen V der Grip schlechter.


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Februar 2007)

Marcel79 schrieb:


> Warum schickt nicht einer mal ne Mail mit foto an Schwalbe und fragt nach was die sich so bei ihren Reifen denken.



So Mädels,

habe mal ne Mail an die Schwalbe Leutchen geschrieben...
Hier die Anfrage von mir:

"*Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

aufgrund meines Kaufs des Nobby Nics und jeder Menge Fragen anderer Biker
bezüglich der Montage dieses Reifens, möchte ich Sie bitten, mir
mitzuteilen wie der Nobby Nic am Vorderrad wie auch am Hinterrad, anhand
der Laufrichtungsangabe, zu montieren ist.

Ich bedanke mich hiermit schonmal rechtherzlich bei Ihnen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen*"

Und hier die Antwort von Schwalbe:

"*Im Anhang finden Sie ein Bild von der korrekten Laufrichtungsangabe des Nobby Nic.

Es sieht vielleicht auf den ersten Blick etwas ungewöhnlich aus, weil die äußeren Stollen nicht in der üblichen "Schaufelformation" stehen. Die "Schaufelformation" hilft dem Reifen sich optimal in den Boden zu krallen, um die Antriebskräfte (Hinterrad) bzw. die Bremskräfte (Vorderrad) optimal zu übertragen.

Da die Außenstollen aber keinerlei Einfluß auf Antriebs- und Bremskräfte haben, sind wir hier einen ganz anderen Weg gegangen. Die jetzige Anordnung der Außenstollen, ist der Grund für die hervorragende Kurvenführung des Reifens. Bei einigen Freeride- und Downhill arbeiten wir mit dem gleichen Prinzip.

Ich hoffe, die Auskunft hilft Ihnen weiter.

Freundliche Grüße

Carsten Zahn
Product Manager

SCHWALBE
Ralf Bohle GmbH
Otto-Hahn-Str. 1
51580 Reichshof
GERMANY
Tel. +49 2265 10963
Fax +49 2265 7022
[email protected]*"

Hier ist das Bildchen aus dem Anhang der Mail...






Allerdings bin ich dadurch immer noch nicht so richtig schlauer geworden




Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Februar 2007)

Wenn ich's grad nicht ganz mißverstehe, widerspricht der gute Mann sich doch selbst.
Erst sagt er, die Außenstollen sind für die Bremskräfte da (beim Vorderrad). Und dann sagt er, sie haben keinerlei Einfluss drauf?  Wer hat sich das mal wieder ausgedacht...


----------



## *adrenalin* (7. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Erst sagt er, die Außenstollen sind für die Bremskräfte da (beim Vorderrad). Und dann sagt er, sie haben keinerlei Einfluss drauf?



oh mann, oh mann, ich dachte ich hätte ihn irgendwie falsch verstehen können (den schwalbe-mann), aber offensichtlich hast du es genau so gelesen.

das ist natürlich humbug, was der herr zahn da absondert. wat denn nu?


----------



## Focusbiker90 (7. Februar 2007)

Vllt. meint er ja, dass es normalerweise so wäre... Aber beim Nobby ebend nicht... 
Wäre aber auch nur Frauenlogik 



Micha


----------



## xbeam (7. Februar 2007)

Auf Grund der Hinweise hier im Forum hab ich den NN auch mal vorne "andersrum" montiert. Ich kann nur bestätigen, jetzt höherer Kurvengrip und besseres Lenk-Feeling. Also ruhig mal ausprobieren, lohnt sich auch meiner Meinung nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xbeam (7. Februar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Fall fand und finde den NN "falsch" herum montiert besser.
> Mit besser meine ich speziell ein definierteres Kurvenverhalten auf Schotter. Gesteigerte Berechenbarkeit. Nicht mehr so "schwammig".
> 
> Vergleichen kann ich glaub ich schon recht gut denn als "alter Sack" fahre ich nun schon mehr als 16 Jahre MTB. Da waren schon einige Reifen dabei.
> ...



Hi,

ist ja interessant, wir haben zeitlich und reifenmäßig ähnliche Entwicklungen durch! Jetzt fahr ich den NN auch vorne "falsch" herum und so gefällts mir besser. Welcher von den genannten Reifen ist Dein Favorit? welchen würdest Du nicht mehr wählen?

Gruss
xbeam


----------



## fivepole (7. Februar 2007)

Also Jungs und Mädels,

nun verfolge ich diesen Thread schon ein Weilchen und bin immer mehr erstaunt. Erstaunt über die aussagekraftigen und validen "Spontanselbstversuche" einiger Kollegen. Und erstaunt über die vielen Zweifel an den Angaben des Herstellers in Verbindung mit einer gewissen "ich weiß es besser als die Jungs und Mädels die das Produkt entwickeln und herstellen" Mentalität  

Und einen Widerspruch in den Aussagen des Schwalbe Mannes kann ich nicht erkennen. Er erläutert doch logisch und deutlich, warum die Außenstollen anders als für manche üblich und gewohnt angeordnet sind.

Hey, ich fahre meine NN so, wie auf den Außenflanken angegeben und habe besten Grip, ein feines Lenkverhalten und einen vergleichsweise geringen Rollwiderstand. So what?

Nix für ungut ...


----------



## uphillking (7. Februar 2007)

@ xbeam:

-den Farmer John hab ich nur gekauft weil ich sein Traktor-Profil klasse fand...
-die Dart/Smoke-Kombi war OK. Mehr nicht.
-der Duster II war super! Würd' ich heut sofort wieder aufziehen wenns ihn noch gäbe...
-der Z-Max war allenfalls Mittelmaß. Verstehe die Lobhudelei nicht...
-der Z.E.D. dito
-der Black Shark sehr schmal=unkomfortabel. Aber sehr gut bei tiefen u. nassen  Böden.
-den Jimmy fahr ich heute auf'm Stumpjumper. Toller Reifen, überall top! 
-der Little Albert ist ein fähiger Allrounder. Verschleisst aber sehr schnell.
-NN+RR fährt sich sehr gut. In 2,25 komfortabel. Bei Nässe ist der RR aber kritisch.


----------



## dubbel (7. Februar 2007)

mein immer gleicher tip: 
ausprobieren. 

ich kann nur jeden, der sich mit dieser frage beschäftigt, auffordern, den reifen mal in die eine, und dann in die andere richtung zu montieren. 
sollten sich bei den probefahrten unterschiede ergeben, kann man imer noch selbst entscheiden, welche version einem lieber ist. 

sollte man keinen unterschied spüren ist es halt total wurscht. 

eine ganz andere frage ist, wie groß bzw. wie deutlich spürbar der unterschied sein muss, damit der produktmanager des herstellers ihn relevant findet...


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Februar 2007)

@fivepole: Lies dir den Text oben nochmal genau durch. Der Mann widerspricht sich selbst. Was du machst ist hinein interpretieren, denn ja, die Diskussion läuft darauf hinaus -> wieso haben wir "früher" einen Reifen mit V-Profil (wie ausgeprägt auch immer) so gefahren, daß der Pfeil bzw. die Spitze nach vorn zeigt, und jetzt sagt Schwalbe es anders herum... schon klar  Aber die Aussagen des guten Manns geben wirklich keinen Sinn.


----------



## xbeam (7. Februar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> mein immer gleicher tip:
> ausprobieren.



So isses!

Ausprobieren und damit zufrieden zu sein heißt ja nicht automatisch, das man sich deshalb für schlauer hält als der Entwickler! Abkehr von der Norm ist nicht sofort Revolution, aber Idividualität.

Wer die Tipps hier nicht befolgen will, der muss es auch nicht! Bleibt halt genormt.


----------



## xbeam (7. Februar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> @ xbeam:
> 
> -den Farmer John hab ich nur gekauft weil ich sein Traktor-Profil klasse fand...
> -die Dart/Smoke-Kombi war OK. Mehr nicht.
> ...



Erstaunlich. Schon wieder ähnliche Erfahrungen! Auch schön. Danke für die Antwort!

Allzeit Grip, auch "andersrum" wünscht
xbeam


----------



## Lanoss (7. Februar 2007)

Ich habs jetzt ausprobiert (alle möglichkeiten) a besten funzt es meiner meinung nach wenn man beide Reifen entgegen der Fahrtrichtung montiert.
Dann ist der NN ein bemerkenswert guter Reifen, in vorgeschriebener Laufrichtung fand ich ihn aber auch brauchbar was ich zum Beispiel vom RR nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## *adrenalin* (8. Februar 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> Ich habs jetzt ausprobiert (alle möglichkeiten) a besten funzt es meiner meinung nach wenn man *beide *Reifen entgegen der Fahrtrichtung montiert.



das ist ja der witz an der ganzen geschichte, ist mir erst gestern abend mal so richtig klar geworden: wann/wo brauche ich den meistens grip /traktion? --> beim klettern am hinterrad! beim rr ist die laufrichtung übrigens auch so vorgegeben, daß bei montage am hinterrad die offenen profilblöcke nach vorne zeigen (also "schaufelprinzip").

aber beim nn sagt schwalbe, man soll das schaufel-profil umdrehen! also verkehren sie die lange gelernten und von uns allen praktizierten vorgehensweisen:

* vorne profil in fahrtrichtung zulaufend / hinten offen (für mehr grip)

schwalbe sagt:
* profil vorne offen / hinten in fahrtrichtung...  


vielleicht haben sie einfach bei den ersten 20.000 produzierten reifen die laufrichtungsangaben falsch angebracht und machen jetzt ein prinzip draus


----------



## uphillking (8. Februar 2007)

Möglicherweise wurde der "Fehler" schon früher gemacht. Nämlich beim Big Betty! Dieser Reifen hat ja im Prinzip das gleiche Profil. Und halt auch dieselbe Laufrichtungsangabe wie sie nachher beim NobbyNic einfach übernommen wurde ohne den Fehler zu merken...

Und "zurückrudern" kann Schwalbe jetzt nicht mehr. Man stelle sich den Imageverlust vor !
Bleibt nur "Augen zu und durch" und bald den NobbyNic-Nachfolger präsentieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roadrunner_gs (8. Februar 2007)

Was ihr alles für Unterschiede "fühlt" bei einem Reifen.
Alle Achtung.


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2007)

@uphillking: Wie meinst das? Die Betty hatte ich nicht zu lange drauf, aber vom Grund her hatte ich da exakt dieselben schrägen Probleme wie beim Nobby mit angegebener Laufrichtung auch!


----------



## uphillking (8. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @uphillking: Wie meinst das? Die Betty hatte ich nicht zu lange drauf, aber vom Grund her hatte ich da exakt dieselben schrägen Probleme wie beim Nobby mit angegebener Laufrichtung auch!



Eben! 

BigBetty ist halt ein NobbyNic in GROSS u. SCHWER ohne TrippleCompound Aufbau. Profil, Laufrichtung und Fahrverhalten sind ähnlich.

Nur dass durch die viel geringere Verbreitung des BigBetty dieses Thema dort nicht "hochgekocht" ist !

Dessen Entwicklung war zeitlich VOR dem NN. Und Schwalbe hat einfach dann dessen Laufrichtungsangabe übernommen... mit dem bekanntem Ergebnis :-(


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2007)

Jau, ich hab sie grad mal nebeneinander gehalten. Ein paar Stollen hat die Betty "mehr", aber sonst genau dasselbe "Gesicht". 

PS: Triple Compound hat auch der Betty seit diesem Jahr


----------



## *adrenalin* (8. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> PS: Triple Compound hat auch *der *Betty seit diesem Jahr



"der" oder "die"?   

stellt sich letztlich die frage, wie die einschätzung zur hinterrad-montagerichtung ist. ganz offensichtlich müßte die dann ja auch andersherum sein! wenn man an das prinzip der anforderungsorientierten profile glaubt, dann müßte das hinterrad-profil anders ausschauen als das am vorderrad. wenn man also den vorderen nn umdreht, müßte man das konsequenterweise hinten auch tun! dann würde es der allgemeinen praxis bei anderen kombis entsprechen (außer eben nn und bb).

irgendwie ist das schon komisch. an der stelle frage ich mich dann auch, warum die weltbesten biker der welt (die ja alle bei der "bike" und "mountainbike" arbeiten  ) das noch nicht thematisiert haben. ach, stimmt ja - investigativer journalismus, der dann evtl. auch noch kritisch gegenüber guten anzeigenkunden sein könnte, steht bei denen ja nicht im lastenheft...


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2007)

Der Big-Betty-Reifen  

Ne, ist auf jeden Fall mal ein interessantes Thema. Vorn werd ich das mal genauer zerlegen und schauen, was sich wie fährt. Hinten hab ich noch einen RR drauf, bei dessen Profil-"Menge" dürfte es herzlich egal sein  Aber evtl. ist auch da ein Versuch gar nicht so doof.


----------



## *adrenalin* (8. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hinten hab ich noch einen RR drauf, bei dessen Profil-"Menge" dürfte es herzlich egal sein  Aber evtl. ist auch da ein Versuch gar nicht so doof.



der rr ist ja aber im klassischen sinne richtig angegeben, sprich offenes profil in abrollrichtung für mehr grip. wenn man den drehen würde (am hinterrad), wäre es mit dem letzten bißchen grip auch noch vorbei.


----------



## Lanoss (8. Februar 2007)

Ich habs wenn Schwalbe nächstes Jahr einen Neuen besseren Reifen vorstellen möchte drehen sie einfach die Laufrichtungsangaben beim NN um ud erhalten ein neues verbessertes Design was man von den einschlägigen Magazinen dann hochhypen lassen kann... Tadaa der Super-Reifen ist geboren. Heißt dann wahrscheinlich Nobby Nobs oder so


----------



## austinpowers (8. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

um nochmal meinen Senf dazuzugeben: 
Die Geschichte wird ja langsam immer grotesker  

In der Mailantwort von Schwalbe widerspricht sich der Zuständige selbst und
schickt ein Bild das auch nicht wirklich Klarheit bringt.

Wahrscheinlich hat sich Schwalbe gar keine Gedanken zum Profil gemacht oder
wirklich fehlerhaft produziert und redet sich nun aus der Sache raus ...

Aber wenn es dennoch ständig super Noten von den Magazinen hagelt kann
Schwalbe ja doch nichts verkehrt gemacht haben oder ?  

Für mich ist das noch ein Grund mehr sich bei der Konkurrenz umzuschauen ...

Aber gut, dass bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.

cya

-=austinpowers=-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KILROY (8. Februar 2007)

ach was, das ist wie mit Bananen: die Dinger reifen auch erst bei Kunden


----------



## *adrenalin* (8. Februar 2007)

austinpowers schrieb:


> Für mich ist das noch ein Grund mehr sich bei der Konkurrenz umzuschauen ...
> 
> Aber gut, dass bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.
> 
> ...



aber das ändert ja auch nichts an der tatsache, daß der nn trotz allem ein top reifen ist. ich fahre ihn noch in der offiziellen richtung, werde aber jetzt auch ummontieren. wenn er dann noch besser ist, wird es nicht einfacher für die konkurrenzprodukte!


----------



## ollo (8. Februar 2007)

Focusbiker90 schrieb:


> So Mädels,
> 
> h
> 
> ...



das liest sich ja grauenvoll, einmal hü einmal hot, nach der Aussage gehe ich davon aus das Schwalbe die Laufrichtung eher Ausgewürfelt hat...
Ich habe ihn vorne auch andersherum Montiert und um nicht gleich die besser oder schlechter disku anzuheizen, sag ich es mal salomonisch er fährt sich anders und für mich angenehmer.
gruß ollo


----------



## Focusbiker90 (8. Februar 2007)

Man könnte ja noch eine Mail hinschicken, mit einem Link drin, wodurch man auf diesen Fred hier gelangt... Ich denke mal, dass wäre wohl das beste Beispiel dafür, wie missverständlich Schwalbe sich da ausdrückt!
Denn ich bin weder durch diese Diskussion hier, noch durch die Mail von Schwalbe schlauer geworden, wie er denn, wie vorgesehen, zu montieren ist... Was sich besser fährt, lasse ich jetzt einfach mal aussen vor...



Micha


----------



## Deleted 39826 (8. Februar 2007)

So, wie es auf dem Reifen steht. Vorne richtig, hinten entgegengesetzt. Fertig. Wie schon geschrieben: VOrne Traktion, hinten besseres Abrollen


----------



## Butch (9. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> So, wie es auf dem Reifen steht. Vorne richtig, hinten entgegengesetzt. Fertig. Wie schon geschrieben: VOrne Traktion, hinten besseres Abrollen



Soll heisen Vorderreifen mit Pfeil nach vorne zeigend (in Laufrichtung), Hinterreifen mit Pfeil nach hinten zeigend (entgegen Laufrichtung) montieren, richtig ?

mfg
Butch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Tretschwein (9. Februar 2007)

Pfeil muss immer in Drehrichtung zeigen. 

Das ist richtig so!


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. Februar 2007)

Ja. Die laufen dann unterschiedlich ab. Passt schon.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Februar 2007)

Wahrscheinlich zerbrecht ihr euch auch noch die Köppe bei Pfeilen auf Slickreifen... 

Wirkt es sich eigentlich auch auf das Fahrverhalten aus, ob ich die Luft von links oder rechts in den Schlauch pumpe?


----------



## *adrenalin* (9. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich zerbrecht ihr euch auch noch die Köppe bei Pfeilen auf Slickreifen...
> 
> Wirkt es sich eigentlich auch auf das Fahrverhalten aus, ob ich die Luft von links oder rechts in den Schlauch pumpe?



nicht schlecht  

allerdings finde ich die fragestellung nach wie vor nicht trivial. wir sind hier zwar nicht wie in der f1 von gummimischungen & co. auf gedeih und verderb abhängig, aber einen reifen mit oder gegen ein stollenprofil zu montieren kann man schon trefflich diskutieren.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. Februar 2007)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich zerbrecht ihr euch auch noch die Köppe bei Pfeilen auf Slickreifen...
> 
> Wirkt es sich eigentlich auch auf das Fahrverhalten aus, ob ich die Luft von links oder rechts in den Schlauch pumpe?



Ich pumpe immer von lins


----------



## Lanoss (9. Februar 2007)

eingefleischter Rechtspumper!!!
Noch n Tip an die Gemeinde: Wenn ihr die Stollen nach innen krempelt reduziert ihr den Rollwiderstand dramatisch und er hält auch noch länger....  so bin wieder weg.


----------



## Brausa (9. Februar 2007)

Hier wird häufig vom der Richtung des "V" gesprochen - nur von wo gesehen? Vom oben auf die Reifen Oberseite wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt, oder "vom Boden aus auf den Reifen"?

Meiner vorderer gehört lt. Pfeil so montiert, dass man von oben das V sieht, auf dem Boden steht er dann so: A
-> anders rum würde die Bremsperformance also eher besser.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (9. Februar 2007)

Lanoss schrieb:


> eingefleischter Rechtspumper!!!
> Noch n Tip an die Gemeinde: Wenn ihr die Stollen nach innen krempelt reduziert ihr den Rollwiderstand dramatisch und er hält auch noch länger....  so bin wieder weg.



Hey, dieser Tipp wurd mir damals schon genannt, als ich mich über den hohen Rollwiderstand der BIg Bettys aufregte


----------



## xbeam (9. Februar 2007)

Brausa schrieb:


> Hier wird häufig vom der Richtung des "V" gesprochen - nur von wo gesehen? Vom oben auf die Reifen Oberseite wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt, oder "vom Boden aus auf den Reifen"?
> 
> Meiner vorderer gehört lt. Pfeil so montiert, dass man von oben das V sieht, auf dem Boden steht er dann so: A  genau, das ist die Normalmontage
> -> anders rum würde die Bremsperformance also eher besser.



Auf der Schwalbe-Seite siehst Du den NN "normal" montiert (von oben gesehen) abgebildet.


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2007)

Ich habe mir gerade einen Satz NN in 2,4" gekauft. Nach dem Montieren auf eine Mavic 321 Disc habe ich mal die Breite gemessen, da sie mir sehr schmal vorkamen im Vergleich zu meinen Fat Albert. Und tatsächlich der NN in 2,4 " war gerade mal 54-55mm breit und baut auch sehr viel flacher als der Fat Albert.
Es stellt sich mir nun die Frage, ob die Maßangabe auf dem Reifen korrekt ist oder ob da irgendwas nicht stimmt? Es ist mir zwar bekannt, dass der NN schmaler baut aber das ist doch sehr mickrig. Ist das normal?
Ich bilde mir auch ein den NN in 2,4" bereits mal gesehen zu haben und hatte ihn relativ voluminös in Erinnerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fivepole (10. Februar 2007)

Hey, sehr lustig ist ja auch folgender Thread zum selbigen Thema:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2700000

Bei den gleich zu Beginn angeführten Fotos dürften dann ja alle zufrieden sein  

Wobei mir die Sache nun langsam aber auch sehr komisch vorkommt


----------



## [email protected] (10. Februar 2007)

Genau den Verdacht mit der falschen Gravur der Werkzeugform hatte ich nach dem montieren des Reifens auch jedoch bzgl. der Maßangabe - das kann einfach nicht hinhauen. ERTRO (oder wie auch immer) Maß 62mm real 54-55mm. - Naja, ich schick meine Reifen zurück.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (10. Februar 2007)

ja. der 2,4 BB ist auch "breiter" als der 2,4 NN. unter welchem druck die das messen und wo frag ich mich auch. der NN ist wohl ein 2,3 statt 2,4.


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Februar 2007)

Wenn man den NN vor einen BB hält, ist er an sich nicht optisch sichtbar dünner. Von daher paßt das schon. Auch andere 2.4er sind nicht breiter, wie z.B. die Maxxis Advantage.


----------



## idje (12. Februar 2007)

Das mit der Laufrichtung haben wir so gewollt. Ausser die falschen NNs am Anfang.

Dieses "V" von oben gesehen wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt sorgt für einen deutlich besseren Kurvengrip (bei Schräglage), eine Art "anti-Untersteuern". Die offene Lamelle im ausseren Stollen verstärkt diesen Effekt noch etwas.

Dies hatten wir schon vorher bei zB der Big Betty und wird in 2008 bei zwei neuen Reifen auch so gemacht werden.

Jetzt fahrt wieder Rad statt immer nur am Mac zu hängen.

Grüsse,

Gerrit


----------



## shingo (12. Februar 2007)

idje schrieb:


> Das mit der Laufrichtung haben wir so gewollt. Ausser die falschen NNs am Anfang.
> 
> Dieses "V" von oben gesehen wenn man auf dem Rad sitzt sorgt für einen deutlich besseren Kurvengrip (bei Schräglage), eine Art "anti-Untersteuern". Die offene Lamelle im ausseren Stollen verstärkt diesen Effekt noch etwas.
> 
> ...



Super das sich auch mal der Fachmann zu Wort gemeldet hat, finde ich toll das von Seiten der Firma Schwalbe auch eine Stellungnahme kommt. 
Von mir einen dicken Pluspunkt dafür egal ob nun richtig oder falsch herum montiert.
Ich finde das sollten wir alle hier anerkennen und nicht nur lästern  

Gruß Ingo


----------



## idje (12. Februar 2007)

shingo schrieb:


> Super das sich auch mal der Fachmann zu Wort gemeldet hat, finde ich toll das von Seiten der Firma Schwalbe auch eine Stellungnahme kommt.
> Von mir einen dicken Pluspunkt dafür egal ob nun richtig oder falsch herum montiert.
> Ich finde das sollten wir alle hier anerkennen und nicht nur lästern
> 
> Gruß Ingo



Das Lästern ist wohl interessant. 

Ich bin übrigens Berater bei Schwalbe seit 1999. Markus Hachmeyer ist der Product Manager bei Bohle (Schwalbe) und ich helfe dabei. Markus ist der (zur Zeit viel) schnellere Biker.


----------



## uphillking (12. Februar 2007)

idje schrieb:


> Das mit der Laufrichtung haben wir so gewollt...
> 
> ... sorgt für einen deutlich besseren Kurvengrip (bei Schräglage)...
> 
> ...



Und nochmal: genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall ! 

Alle diejenigen die den NN schon einmal gedreht gefahren sind bestätigen dieses. Siehe die diversen ( absolut sachlichen) Einträge hier im Thread.

...und Mac's können sich nur Schwalbe Produktmanager leisten ( DAS ist gelästert)!


----------



## shingo (12. Februar 2007)

idje schrieb:


> Das Lästern ist wohl interessant.
> 
> Ich bin übrigens Berater bei Schwalbe seit 1999. Markus Hachmeyer ist der Product Manager bei Bohle (Schwalbe) und ich helfe dabei. Markus ist der (zur Zeit viel) schnellere Biker.



Ja sicher, lästern gehört dazu! Aber wirklich super das ihr bezw. du auch hier im Forum Präsent bist! 
Andere Firmen sollten sich da mal ein Beispiel dran nehmen. Das trägt doch sehr zur Kundenzufriedenheit bei. 

Also Hut ab und vielen Dank, macht weiter so!

Ingo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 39826 (12. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wenn man den NN vor einen BB hält, ist er an sich nicht optisch sichtbar dünner. Von daher paßt das schon. Auch andere 2.4er sind nicht breiter, wie z.B. die Maxxis Advantage.



Dann haste wohl nen Knick in der Optik...


----------



## shingo (12. Februar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Und nochmal: genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall !
> 
> Alle diejenigen die den NN schon einmal gedreht gefahren sind bestätigen dieses. Siehe die diversen ( absolut sachlichen) Einträge hier im Thread.
> 
> ...und Mac's können sich nur Schwalbe Produktmanager leisten ( DAS ist gelästert)!



Ja, nun habe ich ja genug gelobt, kommen wir mal wieder zur eigentlichen Sache. Wie Uphillking schon schreibt ist es doch entgegen der Schwalbe Meinung verwunderlich das der NN verkehrt herum besser läuft.

Wir sind doch nicht alle blöd oder fahren seid gestern! 

Hier sind doch Experten dabei die wie ich auch schon über 10 Jahre MTB auf dem Schenkel haben und das z.T. unter Wettbewerbsbedingungen. Wir können doch sagen was besser ist.

Ein Michael Schumacher hat sich doch auch nicht sagen lassen wie der draufsoll der hat gesagt so fährt er sich am besten egal wierum da irgendwelche Markierungen waren.

Wir sprechen doch aus Erfahrung und es scheint mal wieder so zu sein das die Therorie und Praxis 2 verschiedene Dinge sind. 

Was am Reisbrett entworfen wird muß ja nicht unbedingt in der Praxis umgesetzt werden.

Schwalbe beruft sich auf das bessere Bremsverhalten, das ist klar wenn ich andere Reifen vorne entgegen der Laufrichtung montiere bremsen die dann auch besser.

Im Downhillbereich wo es aufs Bremsen und hohe Kurvengeschwindigkeit ankommt mag das ja auch Vorteile haben.

Im CC Bereich finde ich jedenfalls läuft er falschrum wesentlich besser! Da kann Schwalbe sagen was sie wollen.

Ingo


----------



## idje (12. Februar 2007)

uphillking schrieb:


> Und nochmal: genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall !
> 
> Alle diejenigen die den NN schon einmal gedreht gefahren sind bestätigen dieses. Siehe die diversen ( absolut sachlichen) Einträge hier im Thread.
> 
> ...und Mac's können sich nur Schwalbe Produktmanager leisten ( DAS ist gelästert)!



Finde ich nicht. Aber so what, dann drehe ihn halt um.

Mac ist günstiger: habe zu wenig Zeit für einen Windowsgerät. Fahre lieber mehr Rad.


----------



## idje (12. Februar 2007)

shingo schrieb:


> JWas am Reisbrett entworfen wird muß ja nicht unbedingt in der Praxis umgesetzt werden.
> 
> 
> Ingo



Wir fahren die Reifen. Und ein bisschen Erfahrung haben wir auch.

Mache diese Woche mal einen direkten Vergleich (kann bei meinem Rad ja noch einfach schnell das Rad anders herum einbauen  )


----------



## shingo (13. Februar 2007)

idje schrieb:


> Wir fahren die Reifen. Und ein bisschen Erfahrung haben wir auch.
> 
> Mache diese Woche mal einen direkten Vergleich (kann bei meinem Rad ja noch einfach schnell das Rad anders herum einbauen  )



Ja super, berichte mal. So jetzt aber ab ins Bett, gleich geht der Wecker schon wieder.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Februar 2007)

ALPHA-CENTAURI schrieb:


> Dann haste wohl nen Knick in der Optik...



Vermutlich, und der Meßschieber ist auch krumm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gosy (13. Februar 2007)

also beim front reifen muss das front nach vorne zeigen mit dem pfeil

beim rearreifen das rear nach vorne zeigen mit dem pfeilen und das front nach hinten. alles klar ?


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (13. Februar 2007)

gosy schrieb:


> also beim front reifen muss das front nach vorne zeigen mit dem pfeil
> 
> beim rearreifen das rear nach vorne zeigen mit dem pfeilen und das front nach hinten. alles klar ?



Ne, eher nicht klar. So müsstest du ja noch dazusagen, ob du das Ganze oben oder am Boden betrachtest ... (Oder war das jetzt ein Scherz?)

Die Pfeile geben einfach die Drehrichtung des Reifens bei Vorwärtsfahrt an. Fürs Vorderrad gilt der Pfeil Front, fürs Hinterrad der Pfeil Rear.


----------



## gosy (13. Februar 2007)

nix anderes habe ich geschrieben. beim vorderrad zeigt der pfeil front nach vorne in laufrichtigung.  beim hinterrad dreht der pfeil hinter der schrift rear nach vorne.  er wird hinten einfach verkehrt rum wie vorne benutzt fertig aus.

closed


----------



## Riderman (13. Februar 2007)

Kann nur sagen dass ich im Vergleich zum MICHELIN XCR MUD  den NN äusserst bescheiden fand. Grip und Durchschlagfestigkeit sind weniger gut als beim Michelin.

Aber vielleicht sollte ich den NN auch verkehrt rum montieren.........


----------



## xbeam (13. Februar 2007)

idje schrieb:


> Wir fahren die Reifen. Und ein bisschen Erfahrung haben wir auch.
> 
> Mache diese Woche mal einen direkten Vergleich (kann bei meinem Rad ja noch einfach schnell das Rad anders herum einbauen  )



Auch von mir erstmal Danke für die Rückmeldungen! Auf die Art werden Forums-Beiträge aufgewertet, find ich gut (klappt übrigens bestens im Liteville-Fred!).

Und noch eines find ich gut, offenbar hast Du keine Probleme damit, wenn die Montagerichtung nicht eingehalten wird - funktioniert ja auch auf beiderlei Art.

Bei manch PKW Reifen ist sowas anders. Da ist die Laufrichtung zwingend, teilweise sogar die Aussen- und Innenseite vorgegeben.

Also Leute, keinen Glaubenskrieg draus machen. Ausprobieren, eigene Meinung bilden, glücklich sein. Im Übrigen kann es ja auch zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen durch die unterschiedlichen Breiten kommen. Immerhin deckt der NN mit vier Varianten eine ganz schöne Bandbreite an Einsätzen ab. Wie gesagt, probieren.

Gruß an die Runde
xbeam


----------



## idje (18. Februar 2007)

Nach einer netten Erkältung, heute endlich wieder auf meinem Mountain Rohler gesessen. Gewisse Punkte auf meiner Strecke öfters hin und her gefahren und zwischendurch das VR 'herumgedreht' (hab ja FIRM-tech, aber ich hasse die neuen Magura Ausfallenden....)

Also, auf leichten Schotter (groben hab ich hier nicht) merke ich keinen Unterschied. 

Aber, auf etwas weichen, schlammigen Trails fand ich schon, dass die von uns vorgesehene Laufrichtung besser war. Ab einen gewissen Winkel hält der Reifen deutlich besser die von mir vorgegebene Spur. (ich muss mal einen Begriff für dieses V-Profil und die nach einer Seite offene Lamelle bedenken für 2008).

Fahre vorne den NN 2.25" und hinten den RR 2.4".

Der NN ist ob korrekt montiert oder nicht einfach ein guter Reifen. 

Wenn jemand es andersrum besser findet, drehe ihn um, aber ich mache das nicht wieder.


----------



## xrated (4. August 2007)

Aussage Nr.1 finde ich nicht das der sich widerspricht:

- Stollen in V-Form haben Auswirkungen auf Brems und Traktionsverhalten
- Da es im Mittenprofil keine V-Form gibt hat es auch keine Auswirkungen auf Bremsen und Traktion!
- Die V Stollen haben einzig allein Auswirkung auf das Kurvenverhalten

Mehr steht da nicht und ein Hinweis wie der nun zu montieren sei, fehlt.

Aussage Nr. 2 ist auch unvollständig.
Das man das "V" von oben am Vorderrad sehen soll ist längst bekannt (denn Front <- ist ja eindeutig) und die Aufschrift:
Front <- -> Rear 
ist eben 2deutig. Zum einen kann das Front/Rear die Laufrichtung an sich anzeigen und so dieses Wort keine Bedeutung haben oder heissen das der Rear Reifen eine andere Laufrichtung hat und umgedreht wird!
Aber wenn die Stollen an der Seite nur für die Kurvenlage gut sind, warum soll man den dann hinten umdrehen?

Zu Tioga Psycho Zeiten hat man hinten auch schon umgedreht, allerdings zu Traktionszwecken.


----------



## Spargel (5. August 2007)

xrated schrieb:


> die Aufschrift:
> Front <- -> Rear
> ist eben 2deutig. Zum einen kann das Front/Rear die Laufrichtung an sich anzeigen und so dieses Wort keine Bedeutung haben...


Häh?
Was für'n Wort wie keine Bedeutung?
Front heißt Vorne = am Vorderrad, Rear heißt Hinten =am Hinterrad und sonst nix.
Und 'n Pfeil zeigt die Richtung an, habe ich schon als Dreijähriger gelernt.
Was soll da unklar sein? Der vorne montierte Reifen soll sich in Richtung des Pfeils drehen, der neben dem Wort Front steht, hinten dito.



xrated schrieb:


> Aber wenn die Stollen an der Seite nur für die Kurvenlage gut sind, warum soll man den dann hinten umdrehen?


Ich denke mal das Vorderrad soll für negative Beschleunigungen (Bremsen) optimiert sein, das hintere fürs positive Beschleunigen. Wenn man nun einen einheitlichen Reifen herstellt, und die Anordnung der Seitenstollen bezüglich der Seitenführung auch laufrichtungsoptimiert ein bisserl was rauskitzeln kann, dann muß man nen Kompromiß eingehen, dann würde ich als Hersteller auf die Laufrichtung des Vorderrads optimieren, weil da die optimale Seitenführung wichtiger ist.

ciao Christian


----------



## Schwarzwild (5. August 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> mein immer gleicher tip:
> ausprobieren.
> 
> eine ganz andere frage ist, wie groß bzw. wie deutlich spürbar der unterschied sein muss, damit der produktmanager des herstellers ihn relevant findet...



Was ausprobieren angeht, so gibt es auch welche, die behaupten, besoffen könnten sie besser autofahren

Natürlich ist die kurze Mail von Schwalbe nicht besonders aussagekräftig, aber das eine Handvoll Biker, die der Meinung sind, der Reifen lasse sich falsch herum besser fahren, mehr Relevanz haben sollten, als die Entwicklungsabteilung eines großen Reifenherstellers, der gerade den NN als besonders innovatives Hightechprodukt darstellt, ist nicht plausibel nachvollziehbar. Wenn jetzt aussagekräftige Prüftests dazukämen, hätte diese Diskussion evtl. einen anderen Stellenwert, aber so?

Mir scheint, dass viele den NN entgegen seiner Intention für ganz andere Einsatzzwecke als vorgesehen benutzen (auch dazu vllt. mal auf der Schwalbe-Seite nachschauen).

Mir sagte er im übrigen gar nicht zu, und ich habe ihn gestern runtergenommen (ohne bis dahin diesen Thread gelesen zu haben), ich glaube nicht, dass er verkehrt montiert noch mal in meiner Gunst steigen könnte (ich hatte allerdings früher mal versehentlich auch andere Reifen falsch montiert und wunderte mich über z.T. katastrophales Fahrverhalten, das mir völlig unerklärlich war, da ich selbe Strecken bei gleichen Bedingungen ganz anders in Fahr-Erinnerung hatte, da ging es nicht um gefühlt besseres Fahren, sondern um Sicherheit!).


----------



## xrated (5. August 2007)

Spargel schrieb:


> Häh?
> Was für'n Wort wie keine Bedeutung?
> Front heißt Vorne = am Vorderrad, Rear heißt Hinten =am Hinterrad und sonst nix.
> Und 'n Pfeil zeigt die Richtung an, habe ich schon als Dreijähriger gelernt.
> Was soll da unklar sein? Der vorne montierte Reifen soll sich in Richtung des Pfeils drehen, der neben dem Wort Front steht, hinten dito.



kein häh, ich glaube ja auch das es ist so wie du schreibst aber man kann nicht ausschließen das Rear heissen könnte wenn man den Reifen rückwärts dreht!



> Ich denke mal das Vorderrad soll für negative Beschleunigungen (Bremsen) optimiert sein, das hintere fürs positive Beschleunigen. Wenn man nun einen einheitlichen Reifen herstellt, und die Anordnung der Seitenstollen bezüglich der Seitenführung auch laufrichtungsoptimiert ein bisserl was rauskitzeln kann, dann muß man nen Kompromiß eingehen, dann würde ich als Hersteller auf die Laufrichtung des Vorderrads optimieren, weil da die optimale Seitenführung wichtiger ist.
> ciao Christian



Die 1. Aussage war ja das die Stollen an der Seite keinerlei Bezug auf Antriebs und Bremskräfte haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schatten (5. August 2007)

So, nachdem ich hier im Forum häufiger von der "falschen" Laufrichtung des NN gelesen habe, hab ich heute morgen mal schnell den Reifen umgedreht und bin eine Runde gefahren: Der Unterschied war deutlicher als erwartet und genau wie hier schon mehrfach beschrieben.

Jetzt habe ich endlich ein gutes Gefühl bei Kurven auf Schotter und das Hinterrad (mit Racing Ralph) bricht aus, bevor das Vorderrad wegrutscht.


----------



## xrated (5. August 2007)

Das Vorderrad bricht bei mir auch manchmal schlagartig weg, muss ich mal probieren


----------



## Radical_53 (5. August 2007)

Der NN verhält sich nicht grundlegend anders, wenn man ihn "falsch" herum montiert. Aber wenn man mit der "richtigen" Montagerichtung 2-3 "Makel" entdeckt, macht es meiner Meinung nach Sinn ihn mal zu drehen.
Ich fand's wirklich angenehmer zu fahren, "falsch" herum.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. August 2007)

Schaut euch mal die Mittelstollen genau an.
Die eine Seite steht rechtwinklig zur Karkasse, die andere ist abgeschrägt.
Die gerade Kante greift besser.

Vorne soll er nur bremsen, daher greift die winklige Stollenseite in den Dreck, die schräge Rückseite soll das Profil dabei abstüzen.

Hinten ist mehr Wert auf Vortrieb gelegt. 
Daher wird es dort anders herum montiert.
Wer mehr Wert auf die Bremsleitung legt sollte ihn anders herum montieren.

Der Rollwiderstand wird sich wohl kaum änden.

Andreas


----------



## Mückel__ (7. Januar 2009)

wie herum sollte man den Nobby Nic aufziehen, um besten Halt auf Schnee & Eis zu haben?


----------



## JayPKay (7. Januar 2009)

Mückel schrieb:


> wie herum sollte man den Nobby Nic aufziehen, um besten Halt auf Schnee & Eis zu haben?



Am besten gar nicht und statt dessen IceSpiker oder Fredides.

Ansonsten bei Schnee auch nich' anders als sonst.


----------



## Weggerutscht (10. März 2009)

Nehmt es mir nicht übel, aber die Entwicklungsabteilung von Schwalbe, Computersimulationen, tausende Testkilometer in der Entwicklungsphase durch gute Fahrer und die zahllosen zufriedenen Biker und Lizenzfahrer, die alle eines bestätigen: Die Laufrichtungsangaben sind berechtigt. Es ist gut so. Die U-Blocks machen sonst keinen Sinn.

Der Reifen ist freilich so gut, dass er auch verkehrt herum noch reichlich Grip bietet, aber besser wird er damit nicht, das bilden sich einige wenige Biker nur ein. Aber wem´s hilft...


----------



## dubbel (10. März 2009)

den letzten absatz hättest du dir sparen können: 
es ist ja nicht nur bei schwalbe-reifen üblich, den reifen "falschrum" zu montieren - die eigenschaften ändern sich, aber was besser oder schlechter ist, kannst du ja nicht entscheiden. 
anders als vom hersteller gedacht, heisst ja nicht automatisch = schlechter.


----------



## Weggerutscht (10. März 2009)

Der letzte Absatz klingt - unbeabsichtigt, Pardon erbeten - schärfer als er sein soll. In der Sache meine ich es aber genau so. 

Wie gesagt kann man speziell den Nobby auch gegen die vorgesehene Laufrichtung montieren, weil seine Stollen so fett sind bzw. das Design derartige Reserven bieten, dass man dann auch gut damit fährt. Aber besser fährt man in der vorgesehenen Weise. Der neue Maxxis Aspen z.B. hat eine in die Laufrichtung offene V-Form für Grip und Kurventraktion. Den Vorteil verschenkt man bei "falscher" Montage. Genau so ist es mit den U-Blocks. 

Wir können eine Glaubensfrage daraus machen. Wer mehr Spaß mit einer eigenwilligen Montage hat und sich dabei besser fühlt, soll das doch herzlich gerne tun. Aber macht mir bitte nicht weiß, dass der Nobby dann noch besser wird. Ich hatte diesbezüglich mal Schwalbe angeschrieben, und ich hab´s mit einigen Reifen auch mal anders versucht, als es vorgeschrieben ist. In keinem Fall hat es was gebracht. 
Also Frieden?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (10. März 2009)

Weggerutscht schrieb:


> .... In keinem Fall hat es was gebracht.
> ...



Du fährst zu langsam


----------



## Weggerutscht (10. März 2009)

Du fährst zu langsam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Oh nein, 
also doch üben. Und ich dachte schon, es langt.


----------



## kungfu (11. März 2009)

So, nun noch mal für die Leute mit `nem Nagel im Kopf ( nämlich mich ).
Hinterreifen = RaRa= REAR Pfeil in Rollrichtung
Vorderreifen = NoNi= ebenfalls REAR Pfeil in Rollrichtung und nicht etwa FRONT Pfeil
Hat der Papa das jetzt richtig gemacht so ?

Gruss
k.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. März 2009)

Die Rotationsrichtung ist hinten und vorne unterschiedlich.
Wie, steht doch auf dem Reifen?

Schaut euch doch einfach mal die Stollen GENAU an!
Eine Seite geht senkrecht, die andere etwas schräg hoch.
Die senkrechte Seite hat den besten Winkel zum Untergrund und so den meisten Grip.
Der Vorderreifen soll bremsen, also die eine Richtung
Hinterreifen soll Vortrieb schaffen, also anders rum.

Legst du mehr am Hinterrad mehr Wert aufs Bremsen, montierst du Ihn wie den Vorderreifen.

Am Maxxis High Roller oder anderen DH sieht man das deutlich, die sind nur auf bremsen ausgelegt.


----------



## dubbel (11. März 2009)

kungfu schrieb:


> Vorderreifen = NoNi= ebenfalls REAR Pfeil in Rollrichtung und nicht etwa FRONT Pfeil


warum sorum?


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

ich muss gestehen,..ich habe erst beim 3satz NN`s gemerkt das da überhaupt pfeile drauf waren!

vorher einfach drauf,wie mans logisch fand (v nach vorn) und jut wars.
beim 3.satz aber penibel auf die montagerichtung geachtet!.

ergebnis?

mich hats genauso oft oder wenig, schnell oder langsam in eine horizontale umlaufbahn gebracht wie vorher*schulterzuck

bin da evtl zu grobmotorisch das ich da nix merke,HR bricht immer eher aus als das VR,wenns VR schneller ist als ich,habe ich wohl nen fahrfehler gemacht.

muss gestehen,ich habe da noch nie drüber nachgedacht...bis zu diesem thread*sinnier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kungfu (11. März 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> warum sorum?



Na weil doch der ganze Thread darauf aufbaut das man den NoNi genau anderesrum aufziehen soll ?? Habe ich da jetzt was total verpeilt ?
Normal wäre ja den Vorderreifen mit "Front Pfeil in Laufrichtung" auf zu ziehen, wenn jetzt alle heir schreiben das man den andersrum aufziehen sollte dann bedeutet das doch das der Rear Pfeil in Laufrichtung zeigt.
Ihr meint doch mit anders rum nicht die Stollen zum Schlauch  ?

Für mich wird das zur psychologischen Sache......

Gruss
k.


----------



## Azrael2011 (11. März 2009)

OT



> Für mich wird das zur psychologischen Sache......


 
naja,..wenn einer fragt und man sagt "ich bin doch hinten annersrum unterwegs!!",..könnt das ja scho zu irritationen...aber egal,..lassen wir das.*abwink

...wird dann wirklich tiefenpsychologisch


----------



## kungfu (11. März 2009)

Verheiratet, eine Tochter und sowas von hetero ..........
Außerdem meine ich VORNE !

Edit:So, nun hat keiner Lust mehr mit mir zu reden .......... klasse !


----------



## Radical_53 (11. März 2009)

Genau das ist ja die Diskussion hier. Wie rum ist richtig rum.
Das, was ursprünglich mal als "falsch" deklariert wurde, also die Angabe von Schwalbe, wurde später dann als doch nicht so falsch wieder rehabilitiert. Da es einen erklärbaren Nutzen für die aufgedruckte Richtung gibt, z.B. siehe oben 
Auf der anderen Seite fährt sich auch "falsch herum", also so wie man es bisher von den meistern Vorderreifen kannte, recht gut, vom Charakter her eben auch anders. 
Am Einfachsten umgeht man die Frage, indem man beide Varianten ausprobiert und schaut, was einem eher liegt. Legt man viel Wert auf Bremstraktion oder hat man lieber ein gutmütiges Einlenkverhalten, kurz gesagt.


----------



## kungfu (11. März 2009)

Einlenkverhalten !

Und somit RearPfeil nach Vorne auf dem Vorderrad !
Also Reifen anders wie Schwalbe das will montieren .......









Richtig ?

Gruss
k.


----------



## Radical_53 (11. März 2009)

Genau, für die Zielsetzung wäre das dann richtig.


----------



## kungfu (11. März 2009)

Danke, bin mal schnell im Keller .

Gruss
k.


----------



## Mev (11. März 2009)

ich auch wollte eh ne rude drehen gleich mal gucken wie es sich verhält bin ja mal gespannt

 ride on


----------



## VWLupo_2000 (24. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich hab mir auch den Nobby Nic zugelegt und dann erst einmal darüber nachgedacht wie ich ihn montiere. Hab mir dann verschiedene Beiträge hier angeschaut und nun ersteinmal folgender maßen montiert:

Laufrichtung vorne wie hinten ^ zum testen.

Bei den Bikes im Laden waren alle vorne so montiert V
und hinten so ^

Gruß

Tim


----------



## Rockside (25. April 2009)

Ich hab mal gelesen, daß das V am Nobby Nic am Vorderrad nach vorne offen sein soll, dann würde das Rad leichter wieder aus Spurrillen herauslaufen können. Das macht schon Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBmigo (7. Januar 2010)

VWLupo_2000 schrieb:


> Bei den Bikes im Laden waren alle vorne so montiert V
> und hinten so ^



Wenn das die Sicht von oben auf die Reifen und in Fahrtrichtung meint, dann ist es doch IMHO genau andersrum als die gängige Meinung.
Aber Laufrichtung hin oder her: schon beim Hinterrad ist es doch schwer alles unter einen Hut zu bringen. Einerseits will man einen guten Antrieb, also Schaufelform und V. Andererseits will man vielleicht auch hinten gut bremsen, also doch ^?
Vorne war mein NN ursprünglich so montiert, wie von Dir oben beschrieben (insofern scheinen sich die Läden also wenigstens einig zu sein) und ich fand das Einlenkverhalten bei den geforderten 2,0 Bar Mindestluftdruck auf meinem Bike schlichtweg unfahrbar. Erst mit 1,5 Bar wurde es fahrbar. - Falls ich den NN jemals wieder draufziehe, werde ich ihn mal andersrum probieren.

P.S. Ab 2010 hat der neue Nobby Nic vorne und hinten die gleiche Laufrichtung (auf der Flanke steht jetzt relativ unmissverständlich <-Rotation). Aber in der anderen Richtung ist er natürlich nach wie vor montierbar.


----------



## sb84 (4. Februar 2010)

hallo!
ich habe mich jahrelang an die Rotation-Pfeile (Front/Rear) beim NN gehalten und bin damit gut gefahren (vorne und hinten entgegengesetztes Profil).

Jetzt habe ich mir einen neuen 2010er NN gekauft und der hat nur noch einen Rotation-Pfeil. Wenn ich mich allerdings am HR danach richte, würde ich ihn genau entgegengesetzt zu der alten Laufrichtung montieren.
Mit einem veränderten Profil lässt sich das auf den ertsen Blick nicht erklären...

Weiß jemand woran das liegt? hat sich die Schwalbe-Philosophie geändert?


----------



## Strampelmann (5. Februar 2010)

Für gewöhnlich werden Reifen mit schrägen Blocks so eingebaut, dass die Berührung beim Abrollen von innen nach außen läuft. Egal ob vorne oder hinten. Hintergrund: Sackt der Reifen im weichen Gelände ein wird der Matsch nach außen gedrückt beim Abrollen, kann also verdrängt werden. Dadurch gibts mehr Grip und, genauso wichtig, eine verbesserte Selbstreinigung des Profils. 

Und Stichwort Bremswirkung, ein schräger Block weiß selbst gar nicht, ob er rechts oder links angebracht ist. Er bremst immer gleich. Daher spielt die Richtung dafür keine Rolle. 

Aber: Wer davon überzeugt ist, daß es anders ist, möge es anders montieren. Wer von seinem Bike überzeugt ist, kann damit besser fahren. Auch wenn's nur Einbildung ist (Placebos helfen ja auch nachweislich).


----------



## s´Mattl (14. August 2010)

servus,
habe mir gestern 2010er NN gekauft. auch ich war irritiert wegen der laufrichtung. an meinem radl waren serienmäßig bereits NN aufgezogen (mit bidrektionaler laufrichtungsmarkierung). in der aufsicht in fahrtrichtung waren bei schlappen <, also keilförmig orientiert. man hat also bei der montage keinen wert auf die hersteller-empfehlung gelegt. ich habe jetzt beide schlappen gem. karkassenmarkierung aufgezogen und werde mal fahreindrücke sammeln. 

schönes WE

mattl


----------



## Thommy_K (10. September 2010)

Hier dazu ein Link!

http://www.mountainbikeurlaub.com/mtb-equipment/mtb-reifen/schwalbe-nobby-nic/schwalbe-nobby-nic.html

Hab emich auch erst gewundert über identische Laufrichtung. Aber ich bin mit der Fahrleisung sehr zufrieden!


----------



## s´Mattl (10. September 2010)

...ich fahre ihn jetzt ein paar wochen und muss sagen: tippi-toppi. grip und kurvenverhalten sind sehr gut. war also die richtige wahl.


----------

